# oil type



## 24valvegtivr6 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 03 24v vr6 and was wanting to know if anyone has ever ran 5w20 mobil 1 in there car before. Is this ok to run in this engine?


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: oil type (24valvegtivr6)*

What oil is recommended? There was a guy on a Toyota forum somewhere running 20w and i think he fried some things. What are you looking for? better MPG? I would still be running the recommended oil which I believe is 5-40. some in here run 5-30 with no ill effects.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil type (spasticone)*

yeah...what's recommended? I had a 95 Passat VR6 when I lived in Atlanta and it called for 20w50 per the dealership there
just read a few threads on the web...seems 10w40 or 15/20w50 are the most popular weights


_Modified by pturner67 at 12:18 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: oil type (24valvegtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvegtivr6* »_I have a 03 24v vr6 and was wanting to know if anyone has ever ran 5w20 mobil 1 in there car before. Is this ok to run in this engine?

Your owner's manual probably says to use 5W-40 (you did read the owner's manual, right?)
A VWoA update of around 2004 says to use VW 502.00 rated oil. This comes in synthetic in 5W-40, 0W-40, 5W-30, or 0W-30, though not all oils of these grades have the VW 502.00 rating. For example, Castrol Syntec 5W-40 and 0W-30 have the VW 502.00 rating, but Castrol Syntec 5W-30 does not. Other oils include Mobil 1 0W-40 and Valvoline Synpower MST 5W-40 and 5W-30 (but not the regular Valvoline Synpower 5W-30).
Either way, Mobil 1 5W-20 is not the correct oil for your car.


----------

